# D’Antoni doesn’t think Marion will be traded



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> For the first time in three years, there appears to be more-than-casual trade talk involving Shawn Marion. That said, Marion appears likely to stay. The same cannot be said about Kurt Thomas, who appears to be the focus of the Suns’ attempt to shave payroll.
> 
> “*I don’t think Shawn is going anywhere,” coach Mike D’Antoni said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

And there goes our post defense...............


We better start praying we don't face the Spurs next year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm glad we are looking to keep Matrix. But we need KT, or someone who can play good post D.


----------

